# WHERE is my second snowball???



## amemome (Dec 11, 2020)

I found one snowball had spawned and I did an entire island sweep to find my second snowball... 
I did not find my second snowball.

I've tried saving and re-entering my game too, but I'm still only finding one snowball. I have huge patches of grass so I'm not sure what the issue is...

Is anyone else only finding one snowball?


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh no! That’s really strange. My first thought was maybe one of the little beetles rolled your second snowball into a wall or something but if you’ve quit & reentered that’s extra strange. I find my snowballs tend to appear pretty close to each other? Or at least on the same ground level! 

I think going in and out of the town hall also resets your snowballs, so you don’t need to quit the game every time! Good luck with finding your second snowball! I wish I had a better answer


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 11, 2020)

Did you look in your flower patches? They spawn in mine half the time


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 11, 2020)

If you have a second layer at the back of your island check the thin strip on ground level you can walk on that is behind it.
 Same goes for your second layer if you have a third one on top of it.

I know sometimes lost fossils have turned up back there.​


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 11, 2020)

My two snowballs spawned literally right next to each other today. Which I was eternally grateful for, considering I always dreaded trying to bring them across my town in the old games.


----------



## amemome (Dec 11, 2020)

Good update! I found it randomly in a patch of flowers! it wasn't there before though...


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 11, 2020)

sometimes those bugs can push one into a river, making it disappear until you go inside (? i think) to make it respawn. maybe that was the issue?


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 11, 2020)

I couldn't find mine today either! It ended up being behind a decoration I had place, way far away from the first one. I have big open spaces as well so I thought that was odd too!


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 11, 2020)

Dung beetles


LuchaSloth said:


> My two snowballs spawned literally right next to each other today. Which I was eternally grateful for, considering I always dreaded trying to bring them across my town in the old games.



Same. Just had to walk a little south and found the second one.


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 11, 2020)

I always find my snowballs relatively close together. One might be hidden. but first try looking around within the same screen!


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 11, 2020)

I was lucky enough to have my two snowballs like right next to each other, so I got a snowman in no time. I recommend just looking behind cliffs and stuff because they can be hidden.


----------

